
Ask HN: Dear Germans, where you emigrated to? - void_nill
My question is addressed to all people from Germany who have emigrated to another country.<p>My questions:<p>Where did you emigrate to?<p>What do you work as?<p>How long do you live abroad now?<p>What is the bottom line? Was it worth it?
======
Lionga
Cluj, Romania - Founder/Freelancer - 1 year - totally worth (tax reduction
from 45% to 6%)

------
Auslaender
Where did you emigrate to? London, UK.

What do you work as? Enterprise Architect

How long do you live abroad now? 10years

What is the bottom line? Was it worth it? Totally. London is a big city and
there is a lot of things to do compared to D (NRW). Pay is much better and you
get to know people from around the world.

------
hknd
UK - SWE - 3y - totally worth it (compensation wise)

~~~
psv1
Being in the UK, I'm surprised to see it on the good side of a SWE
compensation comparison.

~~~
jackcodes
Take a look at the London contracting rates, you can fetch £600/day at the
high(ish) end. Even Leeds I’ve seen people on £500+.

Permanent lead developer roles can also fetch £100k and above for the right
company.

------
muzani
As someone who is considering taking a job in Germany, this thread makes me
reconsider that dream.

------
eryk20013
Austria, End Developer and it’s 2 years now. it was worth it because of the
tax break

